# To Buy Or Not To Buy 280Rs



## supasquare1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all,

So I'm a newbie potentially about to purchase a 2011 outback. I was just hoping to get a heads up on what to look out for when we go to see it for the first time. I've read that the rear slide on some these units have leaked and that the underbelly of the rear slide cracks?
I'm a very mechanically inclined general contractor who on the side builds and races motocross bikes. So I've found that problems for some just tend to be another day in the life for me. However I am a freak about research and up till today have had nothing but good vibes coming from this potential purchase that is until I found the issues about the leaks broken underbellys hot water heaters that take hrs to warm up water and other smaller complaints that are really of no concern to me. So my question is this is the outback 280rs a good over all trailer? Are there any known recurring issues or any tells that a big problem might be about to ready rear is ugly head? This is pretty big cash purchase for me and my hope is that my wife my 2yr old daughter and myself will be able to enjoy the trailer and each other rather then regretting purchasing an enormous money pit/boat anchor that is in constant need of repair...

thanks in advance for any insite

S


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

We have a 2012 280. Bought new in 2013.Took some time to get the bugs worked out. Has been flawless ever since. Spent well over 100 days in the unit last season as i use it for work out of province. Not one issue comes to mind. Allways hot water and no leaks or cracked underbelly of the rear bed. The whole time i was NEVER plugged into shore power. 4-6 volt batteries and a couple solar panels and life was good. As far as a 2011. Check closely for delamination on front nose of unit. Check under mattress in the corners of the rear bed slide for water damage and around all windows ect. If you find delam i'd drop the deal like a bad habit. That being said. The 280 is a good choice for a couple dirt bikes. Just wished the unit had a larger frame. Nothing comes to mind that would need constant repair. Not bad for a lightweight. I say go for it providing it passes your inspection.Take your time and go over the unit thourouly. PM me anytime.


----------



## supasquare1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow that was exactly what I was looking for.. This forum rocks!! Thanks Tourdfox for the heads up. It seams as tho the unit will be in great condition as the owners sound like great people who TCOB and maintain there equipment. Mostly I'm trying to avoid buyers remorse but those key points you made will be invaluable to us when we meet with the owner. I'm so pumped to get out this spring to camp with my wife and daughter that I'm going nuts about finding the right trailer. I'm all about maintenance but I'm even more about seeing my baby girl have fun.... not much fun to be had in a bad decisions so thanks for the nod. I will be sure to let ya know how it go's. I will most likely have more questions and need some thoughts on the best improvements to do!

Thanks again!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a 2012 as well and aside from some minor furnace/ thermostat issues it's been bulletproof. I love it! It's just the right size for me, pulls really well, and is fairly comfortable. Look for cracks above the ramp door. Tourdfox can tell you all about that. I would definitely reccomend this unit. Happy camping!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I was trying to forget about the crack lol. I don't believe it's a common thing but yes check the ramp door opening at the top 2 corners.Look very very close. I acually thought it was just a dust line. The fix under warranty is invisible and i towed it a couple thousand K's since. From what i could tell they missed a weld during production. You can check out some of the improvements i've done and had done on our unit. One was rather extensive but turned out absolutely awesome. My battery box modification. The modifications you can do to these units are endless.


----------

